
Show HN: Postcarder, a new way to write your reps (custom postcards to Congress) - torkalork
https://www.postcarder.us/send-a-postcard
======
torkalork
Hey HN - I wanted to share my latest side project with you all.

My long term vision for Postcarder is to partner with other liberal political
organizations as a tool their supporters can use.

But the self-service part of Postcarder is working today and I plan to always
support it.

Feedback and questions are welcome. Thanks!

-Andrew

